# Looking for advice/guidance



## Juanfc (Dec 28, 2015)

hello everyone, 

I am a new member looking for some guidance in my car stereo build.
i have a 87 BMW 535IS with 4" kick panel speakers on a 4x6 plate, 1 inch door tweeter, 5.25" rear speaker with a 1 tweeter next to it that sits on the rear shelf. my head unit is factory and i want to remove it because it died. instead of putting one back in i want to instead use my Android phone, a HTC M9. 

i do not mind re-wiring the car as i should probably do that regardless since we are working with 28+ year old wiring, I am in the IT field so i am very capable of building/configuring/ programming if needed. i have a very tight budget (kids, house, van payment lol) so i do not mind doing this in stages. 

the reason i don't want a head unit is because i would like to install some gauges in its place to better monitor the engine. so i would rather have my phone plugged in and some sort of rotary dial volume control on the dash.

from my understanding, and i apologize ahead of time if my terminology/theory is all messed up. i will need my phone obviously, some sort of DSP or DAC, an inline volume control and a 4 channel amp/ 5 channel 
or two amps if i want to use a sub. is this correct.

i have read and seen some DIY DSP/DAC could i use something like this? they seem much more budget friendly but i don't know where to start. i dont mind using the factory speakers so i can concentrate on getting my components together and i do not have preference in brand as long as the audio quality is there.

thank you ahead of time i'm looking forward to learning, i had made an introduction post and briefly went over what i have and what my goals are but this thread is more in depth and hopefully in the correct section.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

You could go with a DSP that utilizes Bluetooth. 

The Mosconi 6to8v8 with AMAS Bluetooth (+dsp controller) is suppose to have excellent quality. Though its a bit on the pricey side, unless you snag one used here in the classifieds.

Rockford Fosgate 360.3 also does bluetooth, but im not familiar with the unit.


----------



## Juanfc (Dec 28, 2015)

crackinhedz said:


> You could go with a DSP that utilizes Bluetooth.
> 
> The Mosconi 6to8v8 with AMAS Bluetooth (+dsp controller) is suppose to have excellent quality. Though its a bit on the pricey side, unless you snag one used here in the classifieds.
> 
> Rockford Fosgate 360.3 also does bluetooth, but im not familiar with the unit.


interesting, i was under the belief that i would lose quality over bluetooth. it would bring a new possibilty to the plan. would i be able to add some sort of volume control or would i need to find a DSP or amp with volume control ability. i am trying to avoid messing with the phone to set volume.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

I dont personally use the bluetooth so cannot speak on overal SQ, but reviews from people have been great. Plus youre in a noisey car, difference is probably negligible. 

The 6to8 has a controller for volume which you can integrate just about anywhere. Can also control volume from an Android phone (via an App), if you desire.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Heres a youtube vid of someone using a 6to8 with bluetooth & volume controller


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LqFY7TCfO1o


----------



## Juanfc (Dec 28, 2015)

crackinhedz said:


> Heres a youtube vid of someone using a 6to8 with bluetooth & volume controller
> 
> thats pretty slick, I wonder if I could build a dsp and just add a Bluetooth adapter to it. I've seen throughout the forum the use on DIY dsp's but I will have to start learning first.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Using your phone as the source unit is fine. A few nice things to note.

Volume can be done a few ways.

A normal rotary volume can control the level of the headphone jack out to any sort of device which accepts RCA inputs. DSP/Amps etc.

USB output to a DAC with on board rotary volume is a bit nicer solution but work similarly.

USB output to optical is the best connection but then you need a DSP with volume control. The Mini DSP with a remote is probably your best bet there.

There are a few nice DSP which have bluetooth input. While optical is probably better, bluetooth on some of these units is very nice. Like said before, the 6to8, 360.3, Audison, Helix all have options to do this.

Another thing to consider is a full bluetooth setup. There is a Wetsounds piece https://wetsounds.com/pages/products/WW-VC-BT.html that gives you bluetooth audio control out to an AUX which could go into a DSP.

You could add any of the bluetooth to AUX/RCA/Optical units that are out there on the WWW to a DSP.

Some amps now have bluetooth directly to them.

If you have a supportable ODBII port, you could also get a BT dongle with an app like Torque and do engine monitoring that way.

I would say though given the age of the car the factory speakers and any factory amp need to go.


Your best way to get the most SQ and ease of control would be:

Phone > USB to optical > Optical to DSP > Control DSP with their rotary control

Phone > Bluetooth to Optical/RCA > Optical/RCA to DSP > Control DSP with their rotary control

Keep in mind your hands free calling as the mic on the phone is the mic for the source.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Silvercoat said:


> Keep in mind your hands free calling as the mic on the phone is the mic for the source.


the 6to8 does have an optional mic for hands free calling

MOS Micro – Mosconi America / Gladen Audio America


----------



## Juanfc (Dec 28, 2015)

I will look into both these suggestions although the Mosconi 6to8 is a bit on the high cost side from a brief google search. have any of you guys looked at the FreeDSP, you basically buy the board and instructions and source the components yourself and build it.i would post a link but my post count is too low for that.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

crackinhedz said:


> the 6to8 does have an optional mic for hands free calling
> 
> MOS Micro – Mosconi America / Gladen Audio America


So the AMAS handles the calling capability?

I take it your phone is the calling interface then.


I wonder if this would fix the tablet talk problem... 

This also looks like an alternative to the Kicker IQI interface THAT HAS NO INFO FOR SOME REASON


----------



## Juanfc (Dec 28, 2015)

Silvercoat said:


> Using your phone as the source unit is fine. A few nice things to note.
> 
> Volume can be done a few ways.
> 
> ...



So i think im going to go the phone-usb to optical to dsp with rotary control to the 4 channel amp then speakers. with the current budget im finding the choice to be between the Precision Power DSP-88R or the minidsp C-DSP 6x8. i dont have any experience with a dsp so any input would be awesome on the two.

with the minidsp c-dsp 6x8 i would need a usb to spdif converter and with the precision it would be a usb to digital auido. since i do not have anything yet i could go either way. what do you guys think.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Ive got a behringer uca222 im not using, $22 shipped if you want it.

Usb to Optical converter


http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-UCA222-BEHRINGER-U-CONTROL/dp/B0023BYDHK


----------



## Juanfc (Dec 28, 2015)

crackinhedz said:


> Ive got a behringer uca222 im not using, $22 shipped if you want it.
> 
> Usb to Optical converter
> 
> ...


awesome i will let you know depending on the route i go. i havent bought anything yet so as soon as i start i will let you know.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Yeah let me know.


----------



## BassMechanic308 (Feb 15, 2015)

ww w.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FEDHHKE/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1451840077&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=usb+dac

That is what I'm using for digital audio output on my android devices with a usb otg cable. I have yet to install my android setup in my vehicle, because I'm waiting on a few parts still before I continue to do so. Although, my setup won't be a tablet or a phone. I will be using a stand alone 7 inch capacitive touch screen monitor, 800 x 600 resolution, and something called an odroid xu4. If you'd like to know more about it, visit hardkernel.com for all the info you'll want or need.


----------

